# [solved] Gentoo mysteriously slowing down like Windows.

## dE_logics

It's showing windows trades -- The memory consumption mysteriously increases -- 

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/3936/snapshot3z.png

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4782/snapshot2g.png

http://img268.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1jb.png

and I'm forced to reboot.

I doubt the problem's with the readahead of the FS set to 2048.

----------

## k-root

try unbuntu , it got a lot of fancy gui monitoring tools ..  if not try to run

```
emerge --info 
```

ps : you should try buying more ram

----------

## pigeon768

Are you using compositing with a video card that's not nvidia w/ binary blob drivers?

----------

## dE_logics

 *k-root wrote:*   

> try unbuntu , it got a lot of fancy gui monitoring tools ..  if not try to run
> 
> ```
> emerge --info 
> ```
> ...

 

No it's not as fancy as ksysguard. The relevant parts of emerge --info are the cflags which is basically -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer with graphite enabled.

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you using compositing with a video card that's not nvidia w/ binary blob drivers?

 

Yes. I'm using the binary firmware.

----------

## rapsure

Looks like you have a program that is leaking pixmaps and so X is taking about 100Meg more than usual. A system reboot shouldn't be needed. Just log out and log in again and that will decrease how much memory X is using up. Other than that it looks typical because as the computer runs the kernel will do a few things and one of those is cache the file system so that programs load more quickly. Also as programs use memory and the memory is freed but the amount of memory that a process is using doesn't decrease. What happens is the memory is put into the heap of the process because malloc doesn't necessarily release the memory back to the system.

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> and I'm forced to reboot.

 

Are you sure? The posted screenshots indicate that no swap is being used, there's still a lot of memory used for caches (that means there is no real memory pressure), the CPU does some work but it doesn't look too bad.

----------

## dE_logics

 *rapsure wrote:*   

> Looks like you have a program that is leaking pixmaps and so X is taking about 100Meg more than usual. A system reboot shouldn't be needed. Just log out and log in again and that will decrease how much memory X is using up. Other than that it looks typical because as the computer runs the kernel will do a few things and one of those is cache the file system so that programs load more quickly. Also as programs use memory and the memory is freed but the amount of memory that a process is using doesn't decrease. What happens is the memory is put into the heap of the process because malloc doesn't necessarily release the memory back to the system.

 

Yeah, you're right. It was X, although I didn't find the memory consumption that high.

So this appears to be a driver bug.

----------

## dE_logics

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   and I'm forced to reboot. 
> 
> Are you sure? The posted screenshots indicate that no swap is being used, there's still a lot of memory used for caches (that means there is no real memory pressure), the CPU does some work but it doesn't look too bad.

 

I've set the swappiness to 0. Actually the cache memory doesn't matter, it gets freed instantly.

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> I've set the swappiness to 0. Actually the cache memory doesn't matter, it gets freed instantly.

 

Right. My main point is that I see nothing like extreme resource consumption in the data you posted.

I just doubt whether it forces you to reboot the machine.

----------

## dE_logics

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   I've set the swappiness to 0. Actually the cache memory doesn't matter, it gets freed instantly. 
> 
> Right. My main point is that I see nothing like extreme resource consumption in the data you posted.
> 
> I just doubt whether it forces you to reboot the machine.

 

Nope logging out resolves the issue. Disabling composting solves the issue completely.

----------

## k-root

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

>  *phajdan.jr wrote:*    *dE_logics wrote:*   I've set the swappiness to 0. Actually the cache memory doesn't matter, it gets freed instantly. 
> 
> Right. My main point is that I see nothing like extreme resource consumption in the data you posted.
> 
> I just doubt whether it forces you to reboot the machine. 
> ...

 

so you should marked this thread as resolved.. or you can use top/free to track down the process that is leaking.

when basic requirement ar not meet , patience is not required ..

----------

## dE_logics

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*    *phajdan.jr wrote:*    *dE_logics wrote:*   I've set the swappiness to 0. Actually the cache memory doesn't matter, it gets freed instantly. 
> 
> Right. My main point is that I see nothing like extreme resource consumption in the data you posted.
> 
> I just doubt whether it forces you to reboot the machine. 
> ...

 

ksysguard is the big daddy of all command line based process monitoring tools.

----------

## joeklow

http://devl547.narod.ru/welinux/wep1.png

This is a screenshot from Kismet (wifi sniffer), NG (development) version.

It uses ncurses to display fancy graphics. Is there anything similar for monitoring?

----------

## Etal

sys-process/htop or sys-process/nmon

----------

## pigeon768

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

>  *pigeon768 wrote:*   Are you using compositing with a video card that's not nvidia w/ binary blob drivers? Yes. I'm using the binary firmware.

  Unfortunately, nouveau is not yet ready for prime time. 2D alone should be fine, but it would be prudent to disable compositing for the time being.

----------

## Ant P.

xrestop will let you find out what's leaking memory.

----------

## dE_logics

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*    *pigeon768 wrote:*   Are you using compositing with a video card that's not nvidia w/ binary blob drivers? Yes. I'm using the binary firmware.  Unfortunately, nouveau is not yet ready for prime time. 2D alone should be fine, but it would be prudent to disable compositing for the time being.

 

It's an ATI, that's why giving problems.

It appears the newer KMS solves the issue with lower performance.

----------

## joeklow

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

>  *pigeon768 wrote:*    *dE_logics wrote:*    *pigeon768 wrote:*   Are you using compositing with a video card that's not nvidia w/ binary blob drivers? Yes. I'm using the binary firmware.  Unfortunately, nouveau is not yet ready for prime time. 2D alone should be fine, but it would be prudent to disable compositing for the time being. 
> 
> It's an ATI, that's why giving problems.
> 
> It appears the newer KMS solves the issue with lower performance.

 

Does newer KMS works with fglrx?

----------

## dE_logics

 *joeklow wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*    *pigeon768 wrote:*    *dE_logics wrote:*    *pigeon768 wrote:*   Are you using compositing with a video card that's not nvidia w/ binary blob drivers? Yes. I'm using the binary firmware.  Unfortunately, nouveau is not yet ready for prime time. 2D alone should be fine, but it would be prudent to disable compositing for the time being. 
> 
> It's an ATI, that's why giving problems.
> 
> It appears the newer KMS solves the issue with lower performance. 
> ...

 

What does KMS has to do with fglrx?

----------

